# من هو لوقا ؟



## ابو معاذ الموحد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

**********​ 
*سؤال طرح على ذهني*​ 
*من هو لوقا ؟*​ 
*وما بدله ؟*​ 
*وما مهنته ؟*​ 
*ومن أين أتى ؟*​ 
*وما نسبه ؟*​ 
*ومن يشهد له فى عصره انه كاتب الإنجيل رجل من رجال المسيح ؟*​ 
*رجاء الرد بالأدلة من العهد الجديد او القديم *​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 أكتوبر 2009)

القديس لوقا الانجيلي



القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب . وهو من السبعين رسولا الذين ورد ذكرهم في الإصحاح العاشر من إنجيله . وكان يصحب بطرس وبولس ويكتب أخبارهما . وبعد نياحة هذين الرسولين مكث هذا القديس يبشر في نواحي رومية . فاتفق عابدو الأوثان واليهود فيما بينهم وتوجهوا إلى نيرون الملك ووشوا له بأنه قد رد بسحره جماعة كثيرة إلى تعليمه فأمر بإحضاره . ولما علم القديس لوقا بذلك أعطي ما كان عنده من الكتب لرجل صياد وقال له "احتفظ بهذه عندك فإنها تنفعك وتريك طريق الله" . ولما مثل أمام نيرون الملك قال له الملك "إلى متي تضل الناس ؟" ، فأجابه القديس "انا لست ساحرا ، ولكني رسول يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي" . فأمر إن يقطع ساعده الأيمن قائلا "اقطعوا هذه اليد التي كانت تعلم" فقال له القديس "نحن لا نكره الموت والانطلاق من العالم ولكي تعرف قوة سيدي" تناول يده المقطوعة والصقها في مكانها فالتصقت ، ثم فصلها فانفصلت . فتعجب الحاضرون . عند ذلك آمن الوزير وزوجته ، وجمع كثير قيل إن عدتهم مائتان وست وسبعين ، فكتب الملك قضيتهم وأمر بان تؤخذ رؤوسهم مع الرسول لوقا . وهكذا تمت شهادتهم . وجعل جسد القديس في كيس شعر والقي في البحر . وبتدبير الله قذفته الأمواج إلى جزيرة ، فوجد رجل مؤمن ، فأخذه وكفنه ودفنه. وقد كتب هذا القديس إنجيله المنسوب إليه وكذلك سفر أعمال الرسل موجها القول لتلميذه ثاؤفيلس الذي كان من الأمم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*سؤال قديم جداااااااااااا*
*القديس لوقا وإنجيله*
*القديس لوقا الطبيب*
*خصائص إنجيل لوقا وأسلوبه*
*مصادر إنجيل لوقا وتاريخ تدوينه*


----------



## Kiril (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كو 4: 14 يسلم عليكم لوقا الطبيب الحبيب وديماس. 

ليست يا عزيزي كل القصص و الانساب مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس
و لكن يمكن ان يساعدك موقع الويكيبديا في معرفة بعض الاشياء بالرغم من عدم الدقة 100%
الا انه ممكن ان يساعدك في معرفة بعض الاشياء عن لوقا الطبيب
لوقا الطبيب


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*سؤال مكرر الرجاء البحث قبل وضع السؤال ؟*

*يغلق للتكرار وللأجابة أيضاًَ*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

